# Cottage cheese?



## CharlieD (May 7, 2008)

I think I have 4 or 5lb, have no idea what to make with it. I made lasagna last night, but this what I have left. Need to use asap, because it is going to go bad fast. Help please?!


----------



## *amy* (May 7, 2008)

Blintzes. Yum, Yum!
Lasagna
Stuffed baked potato w sour cream & cottage cheese
How could I forget - cottage cheese, butter, s&p & broad egg noodles.

The cottage cheese page


----------



## pacanis (May 7, 2008)

I just read where you can freeze milk, I wonder if you can freeze cottage cheese?

mmm, cottage cheese and sliced peaches.... one of my favorites at the salad bar.


----------



## Angie (May 7, 2008)

I put cottage cheese on everything!

In mashed potatoes
With buttered noodles, ad meat if you want
In an omlet
With any pasta dish
In a tortilla chip/tomatoes/cheese/green chillis/chicken bake
In tuna dishes

I make a lot of stove top noodle/canned chicken or tuna dishes...easy and one pot. Cottage cheese always ads a nice creaminess to it.

Try it, you'd be suprised!

ETA: Mom made a cheese cake with cottage cheese once, it was really good.


----------



## CharlieD (May 7, 2008)

Thank you everybody.

I'm afraid the cottage cheese is past the time of freezing. Some of the containers I opened had mold, I had dump them. So I need something quick and major to make or throw the rest of them away. 5 pounds is just way too much. Noodles and tuna sounds good, problem is I'd be the only one to eat it. Blintzes might work, but that means I have to make the crapes too, I have to think about that one.

Any other ideas?


----------



## David Cottrell (May 7, 2008)

Anybody put stuff in what we called jello, now Jello brand gelatin? As a kid I loved the stuff with cottage cheese mixed in as it was gelling - liked lime flavor with cottage cheese especially. This should use a few tablespoons Charlie!


----------



## *amy* (May 7, 2008)

And...

This cottage cheese pie sounds yum. Maybe you can add spinach & nutmeg (like a spanokopita), or salmon - like a quiche?

Cottage Cheese Pie

Cottage cheese pancakes

Lemon Cottage Cheese Pancakes

Kosher Cottage Cheese Pancake


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 7, 2008)

I believe there is a cheese cake type recipe using cottage cheese. Don't have a recipe perhaps someone else doe's.


----------



## pacanis (May 7, 2008)

Please, David.... I'm trying to build my appetite for dinner here 
 I gotta say, while I like jello (other than lime), I never heard of mixing cottage cheese in with it.


----------



## Constance (May 7, 2008)

You can make a great spinach dish with it:

 Spinach Casserole 


  2-10 oz pkgs frozen spinach, thawed
  1 onion, chopped
  2 cloves garlic, minced
  8 tbls melted butter
  6 eggs, beaten
  16 oz cottage cheese
  2 tbls all-purpose flour
  1 lb. sharp cheddar cheese, grated
  salt & Pepper

  Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Lightly grease a 13x9 baking dish. Drain spinach well. Sauté onion and garlic in 2 tbls of the melted butter. Mix spinach with eggs, cottage and cheddar cheeses, flour and remaining butter. Add sautéed onions and garlic. Season with salt & pepper. Pour into dish and bake for 1 hour. 




Or you you can put it in Jello:

Jello Salad Recipe - Quick Salad Recipes

Or make a cheesecake:

Cheesy Cheesecake
(There are a lot of other cottage cheese recipes here, as well.)

Put a dollup on canned peaches or pears and eat for lunch.

Or season with salt and pepper and serve as a side.


----------



## Angie (May 7, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Please, David.... I'm trying to build my appetite for dinner here
> I gotta say, while I like jello (other than lime), I never heard of mixing cottage cheese in with it.


 
Really?  I remember it too....in orange...with carrots and cottage cheese.


----------



## pacanis (May 7, 2008)

I remember shredded carrots in jello, and of course banana slices in red jello, but the cottage cheese is new to me. I like cottage cheese and I like jello, but would probably pass on this one.
Maybe I did pass on this one and that's why I never heard of it


----------



## *amy* (May 7, 2008)

Ohhh. I know. Pick me. lol.

How about a kugel? You could add pineapple or raisins?
Top 10 Kugel Recipes

Here's one I saved. You could make the dish & freeze for later on.
Cottage Casserole


----------



## QSis (May 7, 2008)

*amy* said:


> How could I forget - cottage cheese, butter, s&p & broad egg noodles.


 
This has my vote, Charlie.  

My Polish aunts added diced cubes of fried out salt pork and onion, and called it "kluski".  

Some people mix the cheese (usually farmer's cheese, so you may want to drain the cottage cheese) with mashed potatoes and call it "lazy pierogi".

I also love mixing cottage cheese with minced fresh chives and seasoned salt, to make a dip for potato chips (also from my Polish aunts).

Lee


----------



## babetoo (May 8, 2008)

how did u aquire so much cottage cheese?

babe


----------



## CharlieD (May 8, 2008)

babetoo said:


> how did u aquire so much cottage cheese?
> 
> babe


 
The place we stayed in for the Passover bought enough for the week; there were a lot of leftovers. The person in charge gave me the whole case to make lasagna for the next event, but I still have a lot left.


----------



## CharlieD (May 8, 2008)

This is what I made last night. Since I got home pretty late last night, around 8 PM, my usual time, I did not wanted to go to store to buy more ingredients, or spend to much time for preparation. I went with what I know best, Russian cooking.   Tvorozhnaja Babka, Cheese Babka, I do not know how translate that one. 

Here is the recipe.

1 lb farmer’s cheese
5 Table spoons sugar
1 t spoon salt
1-2 t spoon vanilla sugar (or vanilla extract)
3-4 eggs
2-4 Table spoons flour (depending on consistency of the cheese)
Raisins, craisins, nuts, chocolate chips are optional.


1-2 table spoons butter
3-4 table spoons farina or bread crumbs
Non-stick oil spray

I used one of those foil containers, the one that looked like a loaf of bread. Spray the inside of container and then sprinkle the farina or bread crumbs evenly around the mold, it will prevent the sticking of the Babka. 

Mix everything together poor into container, cut the butter into small pieces and drop randomly on the top of the mixture. Bake at 350 deg, for about 40-45 minutes. Serve it at the room temperature.

Of course this morning one did not like the cheese, the other one did not like raisins, the third one did not like coffee chocolate chips. I loved it. It is a consistency of a heavy pudding (that’s the best description I can give), very sweet and yummy with cup of tea or coffee. I took pictures but forgot camera at home, I’ll add picks tomorrow.


P.S.  The recipe calls for farmers cheese which is much more dense, less liquid, and the grain is very small, so I had to squeeze the cheese thru small colander, to make the grain smaller and to compensate for extra liquid I added more flour.


----------



## Jeff G. (May 8, 2008)

Lime jello, cottage cheese and diced pineapple... One of my favorites. 

Pink stuff..
Cottage cheese, cool whip, strawberry jello, pineapple--just stir it all together.


----------



## CharlieD (May 9, 2008)

Thank you everybody for the advise. Here is the picture of what i made.


----------



## jkath (May 9, 2008)

Charlie, that looks absolutely beautiful - I really want to make one now!
Question: since you said that farmer's cheese is a much smaller curd than cottage, could this recipe be made with either small curd cottage cheese or ricotta cheese with similar results? Thank you!


----------



## CharlieD (May 11, 2008)

Not sure about ricota. The cotage cheese I had I kind of squeezed(not sure if ths is the corect word) thru fine colander(sp?) and it worked very nicely.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes cottage cheese can be frozen.
I have even frozen lemons and limes.


----------



## David Cottrell (Mar 17, 2009)

Cottage Cheese - Farmer's Cheese question. I just saved CharlieD's Russian Cheese Babka recipe - I will be making a Ukrainian Cheese "Cake" (seems they are more like pies) so I will also make Charlie's Babka. He hasn't led me astray yet! 

I have a question about farmer's cheese - I understand that the Ukrainian and Russian farmer's cheese is much higher in fat content than what we have. What is the Ukrainian fat content Charlie - any idea? I always take a good normal fat cottage cheese, drain it well through a strainer and then finally press it through. Works well for me and folks seem to like the cheese cakes/pies but what do we know? 

My container of cottage cheese says 4% fat minimum. Sound right? I'm wondering about making cottage cheese from buttermilk - the instructions I have are easy but my buttermilk says 3.5% fat. Anybody made cottage cheese this way? Can I just add some heavy cream to the buttermilk to increase the fat content before I start?

CharlieD - does it make any difference? Is 4% fat enough for Ukrainian and Russian cooking. I'm going to make your babka so keep me on the right path!
Thanks, David


----------

